# crochet beenie patterns



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

I haven't crocheted since I was a kid so I just bought a bunch of yarn & some patterns to start playing around... I want to make a bunch of beenies for Christmas presents... I used to be pretty good as a kid so I'm hoping it will come back naturally... what colors/color schemes/and looks are most popular?


----------

